# Is my Staffpad money going to Russia?



## Jotto (May 1, 2022)

If im not wrong SP is now owned by Musegroup. Located in Cyprus.


----------



## emilio_n (May 1, 2022)

Jotto said:


> If im not wrong SP is now owned by Musegroup. Located in Cyprus.


As far as I know, Cyprus is a country in the Mediterranean not related to Russia...


----------



## Jotto (May 1, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> As far as I know, Cyprus is a country in the Mediterranean not related to Russia...


True ..i know. My Sister have a house there. but Cyprus is also very well known for being a laundry for Russians.


----------



## emilio_n (May 1, 2022)

Yes... I know they have several economic agreements. Maybe is possible, but I will not say that Musegroup is a Russian company. I will not contribute to financing Putin in any way if I can avoid it, but on the other hand, I don't want to stop supporting Russian companies that maybe are against Putin politics. It's a delicate topic in any case.


----------



## Jotto (May 1, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> Yes... I know they have several economic agreements. Maybe is possible, but I will not say that Musegroup is a Russian company. I will not contribute to financing Puttin in any way if I can avoid it, but on the other hand, I don't want to stop supporting Russian companies that maybe are against Puttin politics. It's a delicate topic in any case.


I agree.


----------



## Jotto (May 1, 2022)

Muse Group is headquartered in Limassol, Cyprus. LinkedIn also shows the following additional office locations: Kaliningrad, Russia; St. Petersburg, Russia; and https://en.everybodywiki.com/London (London), Great Britain.


----------



## Fa (May 1, 2022)

That has nothing to do with music, but in my very humble opinion, creative companies born in Russia or leveraging Russian creativity and scientific/artistic know-how, and cooperating with the international community of artists, scientists and innovators are the evidence that a different humanity and business exist and the hope for a future better world. 

The attempt of damaging them, assimilating them to the government attitude and politics is in my opinion not only unfair, but even worse, it is cooperating to the destruction of peace, international harmony and human progress, generating a ethnic and nationalistic bias (the one that feed war and hate) instead of fighting it.

My very humble and open position on the topic.


----------



## Jotto (May 1, 2022)

Fa said:


> That has nothing to do with music, but in my very humble opinion, creative companies born in Russia or leveraging Russian creativity and scientific/artistic know-how, and cooperating with the international community of artists, scientists and innovators are the evidence that a different humanity and business exist and the hope for a future better world.
> 
> The attempt of damaging them, assimilating them to the government attitude and politics is in my opinion not only unfair, but even worse, it is cooperating to the destruction of peace, international harmony and human progress, generating a ethnic and nationalistic bias (the one that feed war and hate) instead of fighting it.
> 
> My very humble and open position on the topic.


The same thing could probably be said about 90% of Russian companies. Muse group might very well be against Putins madness. Just like ordinary Russians who would have liked to go to McDonalds and drink Coca Cola today. Its bad for them.. but nevertheless the whole civilized word is boicotting Russian economy these days. For a reason and with big losses. And we should not.. because of our art?


----------



## Fa (May 1, 2022)

Jotto said:


> The same thing could probably be said about 90% of Russian companies. Muse group might very well be against Putins madness. Just like ordinary Russians who would have liked to go to McDonalds and drink Coca Cola today. Its bad for them.. but nevertheless the whole civilized word is boicotting Russian economy these days. With big losses. And we should not.. because of our art?


That's your free choice and respectable point of view doing it or not, but my opinion is we shouldn't because it has nothing to do with war, and because of what you say: probably they are the energies we should keep on our side, and support them to have "good Russians" (I would say even more important "good humans") still on our side, instead of feeding Russian pride and hate for western people in a never ending loop. That's all.


----------



## Jotto (May 1, 2022)

Fa said:


> That's your free choice and respectable point of view doing it or not, but my opinion is we shouldn't because it has nothing to do with war, and because of what you say: probably they are the energies we should keep on our side, and support them to have "good Russians" (I would say even more important "good humans") still on our side, instead of feeding Russian pride and hate for western people in a never ending loop. That's all.


I do see your point. But Im not sure if i agree.


----------



## AudioLoco (May 1, 2022)

Fa said:


> That has nothing to do with music, but in my very humble opinion, creative companies born in Russia or leveraging Russian creativity and scientific/artistic know-how, and cooperating with the international community of artists, scientists and innovators are the evidence that a different humanity and business exist and the hope for a future better world.
> 
> The attempt of damaging them, assimilating them to the government attitude and politics is in my opinion not only unfair, but even worse, it is cooperating to the destruction of peace, international harmony and human progress, generating a ethnic and nationalistic bias (the one that feed war and hate) instead of fighting it.
> 
> My very humble and open position on the topic.


I partially agree. I think there should be no *cultural* embargo.
Books, conferences, music, art shouldn't be banned at all and dialougue should be welcome.
Commercially absolutely yes.

No Ukranian chose this war, yet every single one of them is paying a high price - often the highest.
No European chose the war still they are going to pay for it in the long run (hopefully just thorough economic issues and not direct war)
Let's say not all Russians chose the war but P. and his circle.
Still, everyday Russians are more responsible for the war then any Ukranian. It is their government after all. I understand many oppose the war and many are terrorized by their own government and I absolutely don't hate the Russian people and have great respect for the few brave ones who say anything risking their freedom.

It is only fair they at least notice something is not right and life just doesn't go on as usual while *their tax money is being used to bomb children and rape women.*

The one destroying peace is the fascist dictator who happens to be the leader of all Russians.
If I don't want to buy stuff from them, it's my right not to give money to them, it certainly is not me destroying peace by not wanting to award them for their actions and try to help to gently and peacfully push them to desist by extending our disdain also to everyday citizens and letting them feel we are not OK with it.

I welcome any info on where my money goes if I purchase a product so I can make informed decisions.


----------



## Jotto (May 1, 2022)

AudioLoco said:


> I partially agree. I think there should be no *cultural* embargo.
> Books, conferences, music, art shouldn't be banned at all and dialougue should be welcome.
> Commercially absolutely yes.
> 
> ...


What he said

«Their money is being used to bomb children and rape women»


----------



## jules (May 1, 2022)

So we should have boycotted all american companies because of Trump ? Good luck with that.


----------



## Jotto (May 1, 2022)

jules said:


> So we should have boycotted all american companies because of Trump ? Good luck with that.


Trump was/is clearly a madman, but this is different.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 1, 2022)

OP has gotten all the info they're gonna get on this one. We don't need yet another thread discussing consumer ethics.


----------

